# Burton Mission 2021 Binding Issue



## KJW (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi guys, im new to snowboarding and I recently got a pair of 2021 Burton Mission bindings and I have noticed that when tightening the toe straps as soon as it starts to tighten onto my boot the ratchet makes a horrible noise, skips and does not tighten anymore unless I hold it down. I have also noticed that they are a bit rattley when transporting the board. could the ratchets be loose, is that even a thing ? or could it be a faulty pair. I appreciate any help, thank you


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I havent had mission bindings but i think that soooomewhat sounds normal to me if im imagining what youre saying correctly, i could be picturing it differently so without seeing a video of it it would be hard to say.

Is a shop close by? drop in and have a play with another pair to see if they feel the same

Edit: thinking about it more, ive had bindings that kinda work that way if it’s how i picture it but im less confident now they were burton bindings

Pretty sure my union and flux bindings i need pressure on the ratchet but my cartels and genesis dont. I regret opening my mouth now when im not home to check


----------



## KJW (Sep 28, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> I havent had mission bindings but i think that soooomewhat sounds normal to me if im imagining what youre saying correctly, i could be picturing it differently so without seeing a video of it it would be hard to say.
> 
> Is a shop close by? drop in and have a play with another pair to see if they feel the same
> 
> Edit: thinking about it more, ive had bindings that kinda work that way if it’s how i picture it but im less confident now they were burton bindings


Thank you for your response! I will try to get a video tommorow and post a quick youtube link so you can see what I mean so hopefully you could help me further


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Glad you asked, because I have the same issue with my Burton Cartel X's. Toe strap keeps slipping when I try to tighten it. The Good Ride seems to have had the same issue while they tested the Burton Cartels. They report the toe strap coming loose while riding. I contacted Burton online, and they told me they didn't know about the issue, even thought it is an obvious design flaw.

What I have done is ordering the double take toe buckles and tounge, hope this will solve the issue for me.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Some boots and sizes work better than others, they have adjustments on some sizes of bindings to help with it, like you can move the attachment of the toestrap. To tighten it past the point where it slips, you can press the toe down into the binding. In some cases a smaller size toe or ankle strap would be better. Getting gear that fits is a process. Of course they could change something in the plastic that makes it worse, who knows.


----------



## alihaydar (Sep 28, 2021)

Hey,
Are you sure about your rachets position is right when you adjust it? It must be contact to edge of the steps bottom. I say that because one of my first experience on bindings was like the same; I just couldn't notice the little snow and ice pieces in the rachets.


----------

